# ffl



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

anyone know the sight to see listings of ffl holders and transfer fee


----------



## sticks (Aug 24, 2008)

I know that if you are a member of gunbroker.com (which is done in <5mins) you have the listing in there once you log in.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

http://www.auctionarms.com/help/fflnetwork.cfm

http://www.gunslive.com/dealerlocator/

http://www.gunbroker.com/user/DealerNetwork.asp


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Get to know a few dealers. Some will be better than others. I use a dealer near me that being I am a good customer he don't charge me anything to use his FFL to ship one in.:smt033 That is extremely rare but building a good relationship with a shop owner will usually always pay off in the long run :smt023


----------



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

good info, thanks!


----------

